# PS3 Newly Developed Connection Issues



## hauntschaser (Aug 14, 2011)

For the past 3 years I’ve had my PS3 connected via the PS3 component cable to a component / VGA connector to the Dell 2300mp. (which this line is connected to a KVM switch shared with the Xbox) It’s worked great no issues. 

Recently we purchased an HDTV so for kicks I connected the PS3 to the TV via an HDMI cable. When I returned the wiring setup to view through the projector, the projector will display the PS3 image – however as I navigate through the PS3 menu, and engage an active link such as the PS3 Store, it will flicker and disable the image reverting to the Dell home screen search for a signal. I’ve tried re-syncing the Dell, reestablishing the settings for both units, varying start sequences and still it will no longer project correctly. 

Any ideas?

Thanks Carrie


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you tried running back through the display settings on the PS3 itself. First thing I would try is that, and use the auto detect setting. Thats should fix any issues.


----------



## hauntschaser (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. While it was connected to the HDMI, so I could view the screen, I reset the display options to the component display. To reset I turned off/on the PS3 after unhooking the HDMI and plugged in the component cable so it would auto detect but it kept looking for the HDMI; I plugged back in the HDMI cable and memorized the steps to do it without viewing the screen so I could unplug the HDMI cable and it would only have the component cable to detect but it wouldn't transfer. 

Finally with both plugged in I got it to display from the projector and I unplugged the HDMI and reset the PS3. Now it will display from the projector, and I went through the display set up again to make sure I completed all the steps. The PS3 will display through the projector but the image will flicker, distort, and then disappear when I navigate through the menu to an active link such as the PS3 store.

It really just doesn't make any sense particularly since it's so plug-n-play.

Thanks Carrie


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

It is a strange one. I would go through the reset routine for the display. I cant quite remember it now, it involves holding down the PS button and another key for a set amount of seconds. Try googling that and then once you find out the keys run that routine. The reset should get it working again as normal. I'll try looking myself and will post back if I find out the right buttons to press.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

When system is off, hold power button for 5 seconds. It will go beep... beep... beep beep. Display will be reset to default.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats the one, thanks :T


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I just had to do this the other day. I was getting no signal at all through the hdmi. Usually it is no sound though. I have some sort of a "handshake" issue with my receiver. I have a HK AVR347, with only 2 hdmi in. It doesn't really do video that well so I run everything through a hdmi switch then to a multiplier. I use hdmi to tv for video and hdmi to HK for strictly audio. When I get no sound, I power off everything and unplug hdmi. Then I power on ps3, plug hdmi in. Then plug hdmi into HK then power it on, this fixes issue for about two weeks. Idk why it does this, but it sure is aggravating! If the sound wasn't so lovely, I would really hate the issue more!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sometimes it can be the order in which things are turned on that causes the issues. I have found that if I turn one of my consoles on, then the AVR, the Onkyo doesnt pick up a DD stream and it ends up in one of the pseudo surround modes. I have to turn on the AVR first, then the console.

It may be worth investigating this to see if this is the problem you experience. If so, it will fix your issue as long as you always remember to turn your kit on in the correct order.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I always use the same order, without problem I might add. However, I have been blessed with a technologically uninclined wife. I usually have no problems spotting when she's messed with things. Things like tv volume is past zero, somehow receiver is on something like component 2. I think she gets a kick out of my attempts to explain things to her, to no avail... I still love her though!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh I get that all the time. I bought more cables and have a plasma on my bedroom wall. I move the PS3 up and down quite often and she always claims I have to move it for her because she doesnt know how, but I know she does. A couple times a week I get the old, 'its not working', and she has pressed some button wrongly or has the tv on the wrong channel. Like you say, I am sure they do it on purpose :laugh:


----------



## hauntschaser (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you I did not realize there was a reset for the display; I will try that this evening, Thanks that's a good tip to know regardless. 

LOL - spouses! I'm in the reverse situation, it's my husband that's not technically inclined. He's good to remember when the KVM indicator light is green it's designated for the XBox - and he has to switch it to the PS3 to play a Blu-ray. However, he did build one great screen wall for me with a DVD / collectible shelves on the backside. He promises not to move wires - I promise not to paint : )

I'll let ya know if this works, thanks Carrie


----------



## hauntschaser (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep resetting the display did it!!! Big Thanks!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad to hear it all worked out. It can be useful if you end up with HDMI cable all of a sudden for example, a road I once went down myself. Its nice to hear not all women hate technology as well :T


----------

